# Doxepin



## KAGivens (Feb 20, 2005)

I have been taking Doxepin for about 2 years now. Someone mentioned many side effects of it and I was wondering what side effects others have experienced.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

My main issue with these types of drugs is anticholinergic side effects (which you also get with most of the prescription antispasmodics).The main thing is they increase my heart rate and blood pressure (and I get tachycardia more often when on them) and they also tend to make me heat intolerant (this is I feel very bad when I heat up esp in blood pressure areas).K.


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

I took 10 mg of Doxepin for one year. The main side effects I experienced were: weird, "psychedelic" dreams at night; worsening of acid reflux; some mild constipation; and bladder spasms. I thought the dreams would go away after a couple weeks on the drug but they never did - I had them the entire time I was on it. Once I stopped taking it, they stopped.


----------

